# Bentley Supersport Swissvax Detail



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

*Prism Detailing - Bentley Supersport Swissvax Detail*

This job was carried out for a customer who was looking for a Swissvax detail. Also wanting certain scratches removed or dulled down.

Car as i turned up:

























Some of the stratches


















Started by rinsing the car to remove any loose dirt/dust then cleaned the alloys, tyres, arches and engine bay with APC/Wheel cleaner:










Rinsed the areas worked on then Snowfoamed the car:










Rinsed again the washed with Swissvax Car Bath:










Rinsed again then detarred with Autosmart Tardis, rinsed, Clayed with Swissvax Paint Rubber, rinsed:










then some spot areas worked with Iron Cut and again rinsed, then washed again, rinsed and dried with car dryer from carwashnwax.










At this point the engine bay was treated to Swissvax Motorshine:










Then onto the correction.....

some swirled pics:

























Took paint depth readings averaging:









So I used the following products:
Silverline rotary
Kestral DA
Chemical Guy Hex Pads (white/orange/black/red)
3M FCP, Ultrafina
Menz Powergloss, Power Finish, Final Finish
Megs 105/205
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro

Each panel was treated differently as each panel reacted different to each product and there was not a consitant combination over the whole car, but was definately the most challenging correction to date...

50/50 during correction:









corrected:

















once the correction was completed, then applied Swissvax Cleaner Fluid to paintwork and alloys, then buffed off then on the paint work applied Swissvax Crystal Rock and Autobahn to the alloys and Pneu to the tyres:


























At this point i finished for the day leaving the Crystal rock to cure over night.

Back the next morning, and removed the cured Crystal Rock and Autobahn, left to air for 15 mins then applied the second coat of Crystal Rock to the paint work and left again. whilst curing I cleaned the exhaust tail pipes with Swissvax Metal Polish and ultrafine steel wool:

































Any plastic trim on the exterior was treated with Swissvax Nano Express, the rubbers round the windows and door seales treated to Swissvax Seal Feed, the windows treated to Swissvax Crystal.

Interior was treated with Swissvax leather cleaner and Alcanta cleaner inc seats, door cards, dash, then protected with 303 Fabric Protectant. hoovered out and Swissvax Mirage applied to door shuts and carbon fibre inside the car. The metal door plates treated with Brillant products and all hoovered out.

The finished product:



























































































































































Some reflection shots:

































Thanks for viewing

Robert
Prism Detailing


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice work Robert


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

great work. and what a beast of a car!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

The paint on that is lovely- no orange peel in sight!

I need to get me some CF Pro soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes very nice. 

They only thing you didnt use was swissvax water :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That is very nice :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Lovely car, great finish and work also.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Robert, 

That is simply gorgeous, fantastic job :thumb: 

Thanks for taking the time and posting

The boys :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work Robert:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks guys, it was another one of those special cars


----------



## mtc27 (May 22, 2010)

That looks stunning, great work


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Another nice job rob


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

love these-great job


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

great car and work mate.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work.... stunning car!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

excellent job  CF Pro is excellent


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Stunning work and car


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice work on a stunning motor. The reflection in that was amazing


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic work on one hell of a car Robert, looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

It is a cracking looking machine, even better now!! There was one of these monsters in the work car park yesterday only in white, but I think I prefer black.. I think mine will be a black one when i save my pennies, yeah,right!!
Gret job tho...
Col.


----------



## sososteph28 (Jun 23, 2010)

very great job :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice. Funnily enough I'm just watching this car on topgear right now.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! Love the colour combinations a lot!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

one word sums up both car and work done to it.....

STUNNING!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work and beautiful car.....


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

nice work robert

the last 2 shots are fantastic


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Lovely finish on the black :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

amazing car,amazing reflections

lovely


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely finish mate, was only watching one of these last night on TG, awesome machine.


----------



## Kessihktak (Jul 2, 2010)

amazing stuff


----------

